# Block printing idea



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been looking at those little colored foam sheets of "foam paper" I bought on a whim from a dollar store. I KNEW they reminded me of something and after six months I just figured out. Pads used in printing and etching.

Anywho, my thought is to take a block of wood, one of these pads, a scrap of matte board and some glue to make a printing block for use with poster paint or some such. Cut the matte board to the desired outline shape, gouge out lines if needed, then glue it to the foam and then to the wood block. Use a bryer or roller to "ink" it, and do block printing. The foam backing would allow an even pressure.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

There are all kinds new ink pads too for soft stamps.


----------

